# Hacer un amplificador con partes de uno averiado



## dj_saul (Dic 3, 2008)

hola amigos aqui tengos unas fotos de un amplificador el cual usaba hasta k la pantalla se averio y e tratado de conseguirla pero no aparese y quisiera saber si apartir de las piezas buenas k tengo de este amplificador  puedo usarlas para hacer otro y si alguien me puede orientar por donde comenzar. cuento con su ayuda amigos 


http://imageshack.us




http://imageshack.us




http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2008)

Si lo que se rompió es la pantalla, es más fácil hacer una nueva antes que un amplificador entero.
¿Para qué desarmarlo y hacer otro?


----------



## dj_saul (Dic 3, 2008)

esk la pantalla no la tengo puesto k mi papa habia llevado el amplificador a un tipo y se kedo con la pantalla para averiguar si la conseguia y hoy es el dia en k no sabemos nada de el por eso quiero ver si se puede hacer algo con estas piezas


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2008)

Insisto en no recomendarte desarmarlo y hacer otra cosa.
Si por algún motivo querés modificarlo, cambiá la entrada para transformarlo pura y exclusivamente en un amplificador, y si llegás a conseguir la pantalla en algún momento, el cambio es fácil de deshacer.
Vas a necesitar el plano del aparato o tener mucha paciencia para descifrar el PCB.

Si lo desguazás, entre el transformador, los TR de potencia y los drivers vas a estar bastante cerca de todo lo que necesitás para hacer otro amplificador.

Saludos


----------

